# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Троянец-шпион нацелился на бухгалтеров

## CyberWriter

Некоторые современные троянцы представляют собой довольно сложные многокомпонентные вредоносные программы, обладающие широким спектром функциональных возможностей. К этой категории можно отнести и исследованного специалистами компании «Доктор Веб» троянца-дроппера Trojan.MulDrop6.44482, образец которого был предоставлен для изучения компанией «Яндекс».




https://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2016-06-27/19685

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

> распространяется в виде приложения-установщика, которое при запуске проверяет наличие на инфицируемом компьютере антивирусов Dr.Web, Avast, ESET или Kaspersky: если таковые обнаруживаются, троянец завершает свою работу.
> 
> Источник: https://www.anti-malware.ru/news/2016-06-27/19685


Другая цитата (Ольга Кобзарева, м-видео для rbc.ru)



> лидером российского рынка антивирусов является «Лаборатория Касперского» (ее продукты занимают более 70% рынка), затем идут продукты Eset (16–18%), на третьем месте — решения российской компании Dr.Web (8–10% рынка).


*ТроянЕц самоуничтожается на 94% всех компьютеров!!!*

То ли у меня с пониманием плохо... То ли у ньюсмейкеров логики никакой... 

Хотя... Это ведь опять дохтур  :Smiley:

----------

